# Sigelei 50w



## Morne (5/10/14)

Hi
I'm looking for a Sigelei 50w 

Please let me know if anyone have stock.


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/14)

Hey Morne should have a couple in about a week and half. We have the 100w if you are interested.


----------



## Al3x (5/10/14)

@Morne have 2 silver in stock, replied to pm


----------



## Morne (5/10/14)

Thanks @Sir Vape but @Al3x sorted me out with one.

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/14)

Cool stuff. Awesome little box that. Enjoy


----------

